# Where to rent in Penang



## Andrea1980 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I will be moving to Penang around the 1st of June with my wife and our 1 year old son. My wife is Malay and I'm Italian, we are currently living in KL but will be re-locating in the next moth or so. 

I would like suggestions on areas in Penang that you would recommend to look for a house.

Initially we will be just renting, but will be looking to buy pretty soon.

Thanks in advance for all your help!!!


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

Andrea1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Penang around the 1st of June with my wife and our 1 year old son. My wife is Malay and I'm Italian, we are currently living in KL but will be re-locating in the next moth or so.
> 
> ...


It depends a lot on what sort of lifestyle you require and what you intend to do in Penang. Can you be more specific? My wife and I live on the outskirts of Georgetown in a rented 2 bedroom semi-detached house and find it very comfortable and very convenient while we renovate our own house in the heritage zone. We were obliged to carry out some renovation work to start but overall, it works fine and is cheap at 1300RM per month. We have a variety of neighbors including some small professional businesses, artists and the like although it is relatively quiet. There seem to be a number of vacant house at the moment.

The alternatives are a condo further out in the Gurney Raod area or up at Tanjong Takong and Batu Feringi or like a friend who lives in one closer to the airport and Queensbay mall where a lot of the high tech industry is also located.

Give some more detail or PM me if you like.


----------



## gpengue (May 11, 2009)

Andrea1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Penang around the 1st of June with my wife and our 1 year old son. My wife is Malay and I'm Italian, we are currently living in KL but will be re-locating in the next moth or so.
> 
> ...



I spent 5 years in Penang. I had an apartment in Sri York Condominium. It's quiet, clean, near to the bridge and near to Georgtown center. I would raccomend it..
If you really have money, than I would suggest Golden Bay....ciao


----------

